# Stockpiling vs. Hoarding (ABC News couponing video)



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

I know you guys are all impressed with my couponing skills, but the extreme couponers they showed on ABC's Good Morning America this morning leave me in the dust; I think these people have taken couponing to ridiculous extremes.

And what family can use up hundreds of boxes of cereal kept in the original packaging, anyhow?

To see the video, go here: http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/

On the right side in the video box, click: 

*Extreme Couponing: When Need to Save Goes Too Far*

These people need to come here to S&EP and learn a little common sense with their prepping!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! I hope one of my DIL's(with the help from some of my other DD and DIL's and myself) decides to be an EXTREME couponer when my kids are grown and then the whole family can share! LOL! I heard them say it is going to be a show on TLC. I will have to watch for it.
Ok, where do they get THAT many coupons???


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I already have the dvr set for Extreme Couponing. 

When my family was bigger I used a lot of coupons. Some people get stacks of coupon inserts at the recycling center or by dumpster diving. Others ask for the inserts from extra newspapers that don't sell. Many trade, with "trade" meaning actual trading or being a euphemism for buying since buying isn't allowed. I used to trade on coupon sites but moved to Ebay which was quick and easy although usually more expensive. Some people think buying coupons cancels out any money saved but if I could pay 10 cents for a coupon and use it to get a carton of free ice cream, that's a pretty good deal.

We don't use a lot of processed foods or a lot of food in general now so I haven't done that for awhile.

I'd like to think that people who get heaps of food donate a lot. I donated tons of hba items and some food overseas to our troops and gave a little to family. It didn't usually go over with family though. I might offer someone a bottle of their brand of shampoo only to hear "I already have one". Um, yeah, but you can set it on the shelf for a couple of weeks and save $3 later. :frypan:


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

When I was heavy into couponing I donated alot and gave to my dsis to help with her grocery bill. I could in an instant fill a bag for the pantry or the Valentine's Day food pantry scavenger hunt put on by one of the churches here in town. I had a team come back the next year because the year before my donation put them over the top for the prize! LOL 

We aren't big cereal eaters but I got so much instant, rolled, old-fashioned and 5 minute oatmeal that dh is a happy camper and all of it was free or as close to free as you can get. The man loves his instant oatmeal! I repackaged the other and have used it well past the date. I helped stretch the dog food and chicken feed with the old-fashioned oatmeal. Since it was free why not and the silly dogs love the stuff! 

I wish I could get TLC I would love to watch that show, bet the supermarkets and the food producers would love to shut it down!:duel:


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

TLC doesn't seem to be one of the channels that puts their shows online.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

JanS said:


> TLC doesn't seem to be one of the channels that puts their shows online.


Too bad. I was hoping to watch that show after I get high speed internet.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Nope, they don't, which sucks because it is a favorite channel of mine. 

Wow, that guy spent (on thousands of dollars worth of food) what I spend in one trip. I wish I was obsessive on that. I would have all the food preps (and many others) with in months, that I would need all year. And on the budget I am, too.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh...I can't wait to see this show.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I didi a quick search and saw that 'Extreme Couponing' is on Wednesday evening 12-29-2010 on the TLC Network. I'll have to check it out tomorrow evening (if we don't loose our commerical electric power), and see how I can increase my coupon usage. 

I try not to get many of those heavily processed foods, but every now and then I do pick some of them up..

That reminds me, I saw in the Safeway sales paper that Quaker instant oatmeal is on sale starting tomorrow, and I have 2 seperate $1.00 off of 2 packages coupons for them that expire on 12-31-2010. So I guess I am getting some flavored instant oatmeal later this week, when I go back to town - weather permitting.. They do have their place in the pantry..


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a mixed reaction. I've been proud of myself all the times I cut my food bill by 30%using coupons. And getting $1000 worth of stuff for $50 is awesome! But then.... 300 toothbrushes? 40 years of toilet paper? Sacrificing time with the hubby, cancelling social plans to organize coupons and shop? How could this not negatively affect one's family? Yep, common sense has gone right out the window.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

SunsetSonata said:


> 300 toothbrushes? 40 years of toilet paper? Sacrificing time with the hubby, cancelling social plans to organize coupons and shop? How could this not negatively affect one's family? Yep, common sense has gone right out the window.


It's some kind of mental illness.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I understand it. It's not only a way to provide for the family, it's their hobby. Two of them seem to take it too far, though. Storing more deodorant than one can use in a lifetime or enough toilet paper to last 40 years is pretty out there. Putting any hobby ahead of the family isn't good either. The man did say he donated the toothbrushes but still. In my couponing days I was careful to leave enough for others.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

JanS very good point. It is hard for me to got to the local store on Sunday afternoon with the newest coupons and find the shelves empty. I live in a small town and there just isn't any hope for me locally. However, I will continue to press on and some way some how I will succeed.

I have even wondered if the store pulls the good deals off the shelf so they won't have to mess with it. Crazy thought I know.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Not crazy at all, I've wondered the same thing! Our CVS used to have, and Walgreens still has, cashiers or managers who resented couponers. When there was an empty shelf at the beginning of a good deal, it crossed my mind that it was no accident.

I know some people contact a coupon-friendly store and have them order a case of whatever they have great coupons for....Mr. 300 Toothbrushes might have done that. They showed him scooping them up at the store but that could have been staged for the camera. Can't imagine even the bigger stores around here would stock 300 of the same toothbrush.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, I have never seen displays with that many toothbrushes. I wouldn't mind, though, having so many of things. If only I had the space to store it, it would be nice, I mean, you could offer a new toothbrush to each guest that comes over!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

JanS said:


> I know some people contact a coupon-friendly store and have them order a case of whatever they have great coupons for....Mr. 300 Toothbrushes might have done that. They showed him scooping them up at the store but that could have been staged for the camera. Can't imagine even the bigger stores around here would stock 300 of the same toothbrush.


Mr. 300 Toothbrushes (Nathan Engels, admin of We Use Coupons) does order in advance. A lot of the extremers do that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Shrarvrs88 said:


> Yeah, I have never seen displays with that many toothbrushes. I wouldn't mind, though, having so many of things. If only I had the space to store it, it would be nice, I mean, you could offer a new toothbrush to each guest that comes over!


Some extreme couponers make an extremely good living maintaining a flea market booth. They actually quit their regular jobs.

Maybe it's just me, but that seems unethical.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

My mother lost her coupon box last week, and we were talking about coupons last night and she was telling me that she had to stop buying the Sunday paper at this little convenience store near their house because the coupons had always been taken out. One day she had gone in to get some bread, and as she was paying, she saw the owner's wife and daughter behind the counter with a stack of newspapers, taking out the coupon inserts and stacking them up. So a few days later she was at the grocery store and saw the convenience store owner's wife and daughter with a cart full of multiples of the same items at the checkout, and each had a big stack of coupons in their hand. Mom said 'hi' to them and they were talking a little, and the woman said they buy items with coupons to take back to their convenience store to sell. 

Mom stopped going to their store because they were swiping the coupons out of the Sunday papers before they'd put the papers out.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

JuliaAnn, that is sooo wrong ... wow ... pathetic, really.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, this was the same store that was closed recently because they found dead skinned cats in their freezer. 

We usually get the Red Plum coupons in the mail with the grocery store flyers and some other coupons (not the Red Plum ones, but something else, can't think of the name of it). I've noticed for the past several months that the coupons are either missing entirely or there is only one page of the Red Plum ads. This is with the ones that come to the mailbox here at home. Our PO box in town usually has the coupons in it. So somewhere along the way between the post office and our mailbox....


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Perhaps you could contact the newspaper and tell them about the theft that is going on at this store. Guess what? A store owner who will steal coupons will think nothing of stealing in other ways too. No way would I spend a penny there.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

JuliaAnn said:


> Well, this was the same store that was closed recently because they found dead skinned cats in their freezer.


:umno:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Are you sure they weren't rabbits? Dead, skinned rabbits and dead, skinned cats look a lot alike.




Just sayin'...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I just finished watching "Extreme Couponing", on the TLC channel... 

Wow, those folks are fanatics and get a 'high' from buying soooooooo much stuff... 
I would hate to be married to the 1st woman couponer 'that has to be in charge', and locked up the store's computer..

The 2nd woman married to the Coast Guardsman lives in McKinleyville, California which is just up the road from here. In fact I recognized the store, one of the checkers shown, and was suprised that someone in the area made a National TV Program..

The 3rd woman shown had learned to buy what she needed out of necessity, and uses what she buys - not out to get the thrill of a bunch of food for low prices..

The 4th guy featured was another one out for the thrill of the hunt in getting all of that stuff at a cheap price.. Yeah he gives it away, but buying hundreds of an item, just because it is for free??

But I did notice how they had well build pantry shelves shown, for putting their haul. Well the 1st woman was obessive to the point that her husband lost his 'man cave' to all of that 'junk' she compulsively bought. She got 200+ boxes of pasta, and 150+ candy bars.. That is a bit over the line for stocking up on a great bargain.. 

Getting free toilet paper in fact enough for life could be a very good thing, if they do eat all of those candy bars!!!


----------



## longrider (Jun 16, 2005)

I watched it too! 

I agree RF. But I am going to learn how to do that well.

I have no problem with stocking up with what I use - even to a life time supply amount. There will always be someone that needs much of what I have.

Having a good store room is key...and having it cool too. An upstairs or unair conditioned garage is silly to use. 

It occurs to me that making a spectical of oneself at the store is not too bright.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Now I'll admit... I'd love to have a lifetime supply of tp. Yep, surely would!!


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I was impressed, and sure wish someone would teach me how to do what they do. Not that I would buy a 150 year supply of deodorant and a lot of the stuff they bought...even if it was free.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Ode said:


> I was impressed, and sure wish someone would teach me how to do what they do.


*Step 1:*
Go to We Use Coupons (WUC) and join. 

*Step 2:* 
At WUC, begin at Welcome Center --> New To Couponing? 
and at Getting Started 

Both of these are near the top of the forum. Read and ask questions. 

*Step 3*
At WUC, go to the forums for the stores that are in your area. These are just under the top section. Read and ask questions.

Learn to work the deals at ONE STORE AT A TIME. After you have gotten good at one store, learn the second one. And so on.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I couldn't watch very much, Depressing to me, when something goes too far like that.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I watched the show. Thanks for the heads up on the date & time Radiofish and the WUC site Ladycat.
I liked how they were all mostly organized. Feel sorry the husband lost his manspace. That's a little too much. I think I would be giving some of that away. In our area there is a gal who donates many of her good buys to the local pantries, homeless shelters etc. her site is retirewithcoupons.com. I went to one of her classes and learned quite a bit. 
I wouldn't mind having that many tootbrushes and would gladly give them away. I feel that the toothbrush can be a germ harborer and so I get a new one every week. Most of the time I spend less than a dollar but would gladly get them for free if I could. Obviously, there is a way if only I am patient enough to do it.
I saw the irony in the first womans shopping. How does one meld the excitement of planning the whole organization of gathering the coupons, studying the sales adds, her frustration at the checkout computers and her snide remarks (on camera) and then ever so sweetly (again on camera) say this is what she enjoys most? I think, if I were to start seriously doing this, I would break my trips up into smaller chunks. Of course I'm not one to be wanting all that attention either.  Just me. But I did enjoy the program. Always something new to learn. 
jd


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

jd4020 said:


> I wouldn't mind having that many tootbrushes and would gladly give them away. I feel that the toothbrush can be a germ harborer and so I get a new one every week. Most of the time I spend less than a dollar but would gladly get them for free if I could. Obviously, there is a way if only I am patient enough to do it.


Once you get going, you learn which stuff you'll never have to pay for again. Toothbrushes is one of the items you can keep an abundant supply of for free.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you ladycat. Do you know if by chance there are options for people like me who do the majority of their shopping at Whole Foods? My husband and I buy mainly organic and natural foods and meats which has been a problem when looking for coupons. We buy very little at our local grocery stores, mainly organic milk and eggs as we need it. Even the beauty/health supplies we use are organic mostly. 

The few things we get that are not organic are items like plastic trash bag liners, aluminum foil, plastic wrap, and plastic freezer bags. We do buy organic laundry and dish soap. It has been frustrating dealing with the lack of coupons for the type of items we purchase, but we aren't willing to compromise in order to save money as we feel it is healthier for us and the environment to comsume as we do (please do not take this as being preachy or anything, we just live by the 'one person making a change at a time' view).

Is there hope for someone like me to be able to actually save some money on things we normally get?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Ode said:


> Thank you ladycat. Do you know if by chance there are options for people like me who do the majority of their shopping at Whole Foods? My husband and I buy mainly organic and natural foods and meats which has been a problem when looking for coupons. We buy very little at our local grocery stores, mainly organic milk and eggs as we need it. Even the beauty/health supplies we use are organic mostly.
> 
> The few things we get that are not organic are items like plastic trash bag liners, aluminum foil, plastic wrap, and plastic freezer bags. We do buy organic laundry and dish soap. It has been frustrating dealing with the lack of coupons for the type of items we purchase, but we aren't willing to compromise in order to save money as we feel it is healthier for us and the environment to comsume as we do (please do not take this as being preachy or anything, we just live by the 'one person making a change at a time' view).
> 
> Is there hope for someone like me to be able to actually save some money on things we normally get?


Organic is a little more work, less savings, but doable. 

It will also take me a while to get some information and links together for you. Please be patient while I work on a long post. (I buy a lot of organic, too).


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok...I am going to go out on a limb here. I respect LadyCat and all that she does for her community, but stockpiling like this for just two people is to the extreme.

SOMEONE is having to pay for these items. There I said it. This is the bottom line. They may be getting it got free, or for pennies, but it was not made free. Workers need to be paid, bills need to be paid. If everyone did this who would pay for these items to be made? Right now, consumers that do not use coupons are paying a higher price for those that do.

I know someone close to me that coupons to the extreme, and I'm sorry but I just could not do it. To me, it feels like stealing. Taking from someone something that they have paid to produce and working the system to get it for free.

Just my take, and I am sorry if it upsets anyone.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

Ode said:


> I was impressed, and sure wish someone would teach me how to do what they do. Not that I would buy a 150 year supply of deodorant and a lot of the stuff they bought...even if it was free.


Think of it this way:

Presuming that he donated his entire purchase to the food bank/charity, he spent $250.00 for a $5000.00 charitable donation tax deduction.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

ladycat said:


> I know you guys are all impressed with my couponing skills, but the extreme couponers they showed on ABC's Good Morning America this morning leave me in the dust; I think these people have taken couponing to ridiculous extremes.


Ladycat has good perspective and balance on this couponing deal.

Just because you can coupon, doesn't mean you should. Perspective and discipline is needed in these couponing endeavors. Some folks are misleading themselves with the 'savings' they supposedly obtain. When taken in balance they would have been much better to keep that $25 dollars in their pocket and leave the grocery bag of near-useless to them goodies in the store. The bottom line when the smoke clears is they allowed a $25 outflow in exchange for stuff they have to store and may or may not ever use. If you add the charity angle this might be a viable business model, but I suspect few if any people use that model. 

Frequently they often fail to account for 'opportunity cost' (what did using that time cost them) as well as the costs for fuel in chasing after every little 'almost free' item on the planet.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

ladycat said:


> I know you guys are all impressed with my couponing skills, but the extreme couponers they showed on ABC's Good Morning America this morning leave me in the dust; I think these people have taken couponing to ridiculous extremes.


I agree totally. It's ok getting what you 'need' but many of these folk have put their spouses to the back burner in order to do this. They are obsessed.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I did enjoy the show. And I'm coupon-friendly. But some of it didn't make sense to me. Buying 1000 deodorants for donation is a little different than buying them to put on the shelf. The one gentleman had more than he could use in a lifetime. That's where I call it a problem. Even the toilet paper (which I too would love to find free/cheap). Can't see storing a lifetime supply that could damaged by flood/fire/mice. Not when it's causing a problem by taking over even the one room that is supposed to be off-limits for her husband's use.

I felt the woman with the toilet paper had allowed the hobby to get out of hand and the man donating the cereal was just this side of going too far as well. I enjoyed the other two though. I could really identify with Mrs. Coast Guard, trying to be a stay-at-home mom (I assume) while still wanting to pitch in financially. The dvr kept freezing up....did I miss what happened to their little girl who was in the hospital four years ago? Hopefully she recovered and was just at school during filming.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Our Little Farm said:


> Ok...I am going to go out on a limb here. I respect LadyCat and all that she does for her community, but stockpiling like this for just two people is to the extreme.
> 
> SOMEONE is having to pay for these items. There I said it. This is the bottom line. They may be getting it got free, or for pennies, but it was not made free. Workers need to be paid, bills need to be paid. If everyone did this who would pay for these items to be made? Right now, consumers that do not use coupons are paying a higher price for those that do.
> 
> ...


The companies have a "promotional budget". They put the deals out there on purpose. It's excellent PR for them.

A while back, there was a Schick razor deal, where if you used a coupon on the razor at a specific sale at CVS, it was a moneymaker. Schick posted it on their own Twitter page, encouraging people to take advantage of the deal. Schick KNEW they were paying people $1 to take the shaver. They planned for it, and put it in their budget.

It does not bother me to get free stuff with coupons.

What bothers me is when people hoard more than they can use in a lifetime, or even worse, when people get thousands of dollars worth of free stuff (in multiple trips to bypass the store limits), then sell it at garage sales or the flea market.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, that bothers me a lot. 

Like I said, someone bought the company, paid for the raw materials, paid for the machines and the work force, packaging, transportation and stocking.

I understand promotion, but it is to encourage people to TRY their product. Not forever to get it for free!

300 toothbrushes? That's extreme.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've never used a coupon in my life. dont know if i would know where to find them. we get fliers .might be in there. i've never seen anyone using them either. 

yes. rabbits would look like cats . that is why my mother and i wouldn't eat rabbits. but what were they going to do with the skinned cats Julia Ann. did you find out.? did they have a lunch counter also where they served a meal. like spaghetti or some such? i did hear something about a chinese restaurant and cats years ago. there's a reason i never eat out. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

ladycat said:


> Organic is a little more work, less savings, but doable.
> 
> It will also take me a while to get some information and links together for you. Please be patient while I work on a long post. (I buy a lot of organic, too).


Thank you so much ladycat, you are wonderful to even look this up for me and I greatly appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Ode said:


> Thank you so much ladycat, you are wonderful to even look this up for me and I greatly appreciate your efforts.


*SAVINGS ON ORGANICS*

Many coupon forums have members who buy organic. You can ask for tips and links in the newbie sections. We Use Coupons even has an organic subforum.

There are also many, MANY sources of coupons for organic foods and organic non-foods. Some are printable online, some are available in other ways. I have so many organic coupons that I have an accordian organizer JUST for organic coupons. 

I hope the following tips and links will help get you started.

Here's a good site with resources. Scroll down the front page to see a list of tips:
http://www.organicfoodcoupons.com/

More tips of my own:


Go to the websites of organic brands. See if they have printable coupons, a snail mail list, or an email list. If they ever offer you to join their consumer panel, JOIN! I am on the consumer panel of several organic companies, and get a lot of free organic products that way (foods and non-foods).


Also, look for Facebook pages of organic brands, and "Like" them. They often post high value coupons on their facebook page. Some of them also post coupons on Twitter, so you can follow them and see what you get.


You will get better deals if you are not brand loyal. Stick with organic if you wish, but be willing to try other brands that you can get a good deal on.


Do any chain supermarkets in your area carry organic products? If so, keep an eye on the store subforums at the coupon forums. We don't have any national chain supermarkets here, but I know from reading the coupon forums that Kroger is one of the stores where you can get TONS of cheap organic foods when you hit the right sale.


On one or more coupon forums, join a trade group. I've had to take a break from trading. I specified organic coupons, and I was getting more than I could use!!


Check out Amazon.com They often have organic foods way cheaper than you can buy in a store, which are even cheaper if you "Subscribe and Save". 

Main organic foods page is here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...o0c-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957

Here is an Amazon deal for organic canned pumpkin I posted at facebook a couple days ago: http://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/cathy-zeiler/cheap-organic-canned-pumpkin-from-amazon/490107238103 (I think you have to be logged in to see it). 

Amazon has frequent good sales, including organics. Here's one they're having right now (including only a few organics, but sometimes they have a lot): http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...o0c-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957

More helpful links:
http://www.organicdeals.com/
http://www.myorganiccoupons.com/
http://www.pristineplanet.com/coupons.asp
http://www.organicfoodcoupons.com/organic/coupons/food/
http://www.grocerycouponguide.com/organic-coupons/
http://www.bestorganicfoodcoupons.com/


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks again ladycat, now I have to try and mentally process all this information and see what I can learn from it. I think this is going to take awhile to get a handle on.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Wonderful, thanks ladycat! I used to buy a few things in bulk from Amazon but tend to forget about them in that area.

This coupon site has a forum specifically for Whole Foods, other sites probably do too. You can read without registering. http://www.afullcup.com/forums/whole-foods/


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

JanS said:


> This coupon site has a forum specifically for Whole Foods, other sites probably do too. You can read without registering. http://www.afullcup.com/forums/whole-foods/


I was going to check to see if AFC happened to have a Whole Foods board, but I had so many browser tabs open looking for resources that I forgot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Ode said:


> Thanks again ladycat, now I have to try and mentally process all this information and see what I can learn from it. I think this is going to take awhile to get a handle on.


Speaking of organic, this is what I've run into just in the last FEW MINUTES while getting my coupons and lists together for tomorrow's shopping (just to illustrate how easy it is once you get the hang of it. Really!, it gets to be hardly any effort at all when you get in the routine!).

*At coupons.com *(using zipcode 90210):
$1 off 1 dozen Horizon Organic eggs
$1 off any 2 Simply Organic spices, grinders, or vanilla extract
$1 off any Filippo Berio Olive Oil
$1 off So Delicious coconut beverage (not sure if this is organic???)

I also saw some unfamiliar brands that looked like they "might" be organic?

*Southern Savers* weekly Target deals:
http://www.southernsavers.com/2010/12/target-weekly-ad-1226-11/

I don't buy 7th Generation, so I have NO idea if this is a good deal, but it shows:
_Seventh Generation 64 load Laundry Detergent $12.99_
And gives a printable link for a store coupon, plus info on the manufacturer's coupons. You can stack these and pay $10.99 for it.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed the show. I do have to say the first woman i thinks has a few issue's.
Enjoyed the one lady that goes walking and collects her coupons from everyone. She was so excited about coupons and just shared her joy with everyone she met.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I started couponing a few monthes back. MY dh asked me to spend $20 a month for food to donate to the food bank. I added a few coupons to stretch that $20.
I bought the coupons that I used off e-bay and resold the extras. Then a few people started donating their coupon inserts to me and I didn't need to buy the coupons any more. Instead I sell the extras on e-bay from the donated coupon inserts. Any thing I make from those sells is added to the monthly $20 in cash.
I totally feel uncomfortable using more than just a few of a kind of each coupon. While I understand the companies use them to promote their product, using hundreds of the same coupon is fraud. It's things like this that are making the amount and quanity of the coupons go down.


----------



## Farmgirl1971 (Dec 14, 2010)

If you missed the show, it will re-air next week:
Jan 4th @10pm Tuesday on TLC
Jan 5th @ 1am Wednesday on TLC

I missed it. Just set my DVR so I won't miss it again


----------



## Farmgirl1971 (Dec 14, 2010)

BTW - I have 5 kids, and a lifetime supply of toliet paper sounds interesting... In the "EVENT" TP should not be able to be found locally there are many a people who would trade something for the TP --- so it has intrensic value. I on the other hand, prefer a good bidet seat for my potty then you dont need TP..... but ... JUST IN CASE ..... shouldn't you have a case or 2 or 20? Just sayin'.... Might be handy...


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

In my world, there is no such thing as too much TP... I just picked up another 20 rolls today...


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

A video of the Coast Guard wife donating her excess to a food bank.

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheKrazyCouponLady

Came across this by "liking" TLC's Extreme Couponing on Facebook.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

JanS said:


> Came across this by "liking" TLC's Extreme Couponing on Facebook.


Where is TLC's Extreme Couponing on fb? I can't find it.

ETA: Never mind, I found it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/TLCs-Extreme-Couponing/167429236634340


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I watched the show and was totally disgusted with the last guy. I want to say "stop being so greedy. How about the people that also have a coupon for your soap or whatever and you took it all? " I agree, just get what you will use, perhaps share some but even with that don't go overboard.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I watched it too. I like the lady in philly...she is how I want to be. Buy stuff I will only use but not clear the shelves and save money. I was hoping that I would learn a few thing from the program but sadly..it was just about those 4 people not really how the did it. I am still learning but every penny I save is one I can put away.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh...and does anyone know where I can get Keurig coupons? I got one for Christmas and love it. But..buying those little cartridges will get pricey. I love the chia latte tea..omg its so good! Im not a coffee drinker at all but the teas are supper yummy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

TJN66 said:


> Oh...and does anyone know where I can get Keurig coupons? I got one for Christmas and love it. But..buying those little cartridges will get pricey.


I don't think there are any currently, but I see them periodically.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

TJN66 said:


> Oh...and does anyone know where I can get Keurig coupons? I got one for Christmas and love it. But..buying those little cartridges will get pricey. I love the chia latte tea..omg its so good! Im not a coffee drinker at all but the teas are supper yummy!


Before Christmas, Target had little plastic reusable filters so you could use your own coffee in a Keurig machine. We got one for my mom, it was $17 or $18. I expect you could use loose tea in it as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

TJN66 said:


> Oh...and does anyone know where I can get Keurig coupons? I got one for Christmas and love it. But..buying those little cartridges will get pricey. I love the chia latte tea..omg its so good! Im not a coffee drinker at all but the teas are supper yummy!


Look what I found. Better than a coupon because you would only need to buy it ONCE.

Solofill Cup, Refillable K-Cup For Keurig Brewers, 1.6-Ounce Package


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

anyone know where to find progresso soup coupons?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Merks said:


> anyone know where to find progresso soup coupons?


Copied from Hot Coupon World coupon database:

Progresso Soups, Any - 01-02-11 GM $1.00/4 
Progresso Soups, Any - 12-05-10 GM $1.00/4 
Progresso Soups, Any - 11-21-10 SS $1.00/4 
Progresso Soups, Any - 11-14-10 GM $1.00/4 

Of course I have multiples of all those because my inserts are dated and filed, and I haven't used any of the Progresso Soup coupons. I haven't seen any deals on that brand for a while.

If you'll go to the above link there are also some links for printables listed.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks so much! The store I work at is having the 10 for 10.00 deal again and because I work there I get 20% off on top of that! so was looking to pick up some of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Merks said:


> Thanks so much! The store I work at is having the 10 for 10.00 deal again and because I work there I get 20% off on top of that! so was looking to pick up some of them.


If I send you the ones I have, would you get them in time for the sale? It would probably take 3 or so days to get to Col.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I was glad to catch the repeat of it the other night. It was mind- boggling. Three of the couponers seemed to have real issues. And, as someone else already said, I felt sorry for the first husband. He had a very passive personality and his wife was very controlling. Do you recall when they brought the 150 boxes of Barilla pasta home and he just threw them in a pile? This is not need or frugality, it's hoarding.

Yes, the lady in Philadelphia was interesting. She did not seem to have let it whacked her out.

The young couple who had been through a job loss were touching. You could see the fear in the wife of ever going without again. The way she shelved everything so regimentally, I wonder if she is scared to use her products?

I do think using coupons and sales in moderation is fine. I get a kick out of finding a good buy, just like anyone else.

stef


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

ABC's Good Morning America went shopping with this lady. She spent a total of 6 cents at 2 stores for several hundred dollars worth of stuff.

[YOUTUBE]yQNvdKNTZUg[/YOUTUBE]

I should point out, if you don't have stores in your area that double, you probably won't be able to save that much. But it's still possible to save a LOT.


----------



## hsmom (Aug 7, 2008)

jd4020 said:


> I feel that the toothbrush can be a germ harborer and so I get a new one every week.


Why not just put the old one in the dishwasher? It gets washed with the dishes. You could do it as often as you like, and it will last much longer than a week.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

When I clean the bathroom, I soak the toothbrushes in water with a little bleach or tea tree oil.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

you can also get it damp and stick it in the microwave for a short amount of time to disinfect.


----------

